

BP loses battle to trademark the colour green in Australia - semerda
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/jul/03/bp-loses-battle-to-trademark-the-colour-green-in-australia

======
snori74
A famous case of this sort was Cadbury, trademarking purple back in 2005 or so
- but they eventually lost that last year
[http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/oct/04/cadbury-
dair...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/oct/04/cadbury-dairy-milk-
purple-trademark-blocked) Many other similar cases still stand however.
[http://boingboing.net/2005/03/25/cadbury-
trademarks-t.html](http://boingboing.net/2005/03/25/cadbury-trademarks-t.html)

~~~
jackvalentine
Interesting, I have seen "The colour Purple is a trademark of Cadbury (or
equivalent wording) as recent as April this year on new advertising.

------
semerda
"BP’s most recent claim on the colour extended to fuel, car service stations
and take-away food services."

Yes color isn't a Patent but color psychology means a company can gain unfair
competitive advantage and abuse it to own the market e.g. yellow/red for food
(association). Colors should not be patentable.

------
boobsbr
Didn't T-Mobile try to pull something similar with magenta?

